

How to Slice a Bagel into Two Linked Halves - dangoldin
http://www.georgehart.com/bagel/bagel.html

======
raheemm
_He is especially known for workshops he has led around the world constructing
very large models of four-dimensional polytopes (e.g., 1, 2, 3, 4, 5), These
extraordinary activities expose participants to important conceptual ideas
they might never experience otherwise... his alternative introductions to
mathematical topics are often effective for engaging students who are not
attracted to traditional mathematics teaching._

<http://www.georgehart.com/research/hartbiog.html>

------
slapshot
This has huge bar-bet potential.

~~~
alanthonyc
Oops, sorry. Accidental downmod. Damn these tiny buttons on the iPhone.

------
k0n2ad
"In additional to the intellectual stimulation, you get more cream cheese,
because there is slightly more surface area." Finally, maximum cream cheese
intake problem solved.

~~~
nooneelse
I'm sure some other cutting gives maximum cream cheese.

~~~
mikeryan
Sure if instead of making a solid line cut around the middle you use a wave or
zig-zag you'd add more cream cheese.

Or start from the top and cut in a spiral pattern like peeling an apple and
you can get a long strip of bagel with tons of cream cheese application
surface.

------
andrewcooke
what a long explanation!

i assume that's equivalent to slicing the "tube" while rotating the knife
completely around the axis of the "tube".

and if you only do half a rotation you should get a mobius bagel :o)

~~~
gcheong
Like this? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Vuh16r8o8>

~~~
andrewcooke
bingo!

thanks for that - i've been racking my head trying to think where in santiago
i could buy a bagel tomorrow. now i have no need :o)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I met George in March 2008 - fascinating man - and I have his screw-together
cube puzzle:

<http://www.georgehart.com/puzzles/cube-puzzle.html>

I wish I had more money so I could buy more of his stuff - it's utterly
intriguing.

~~~
theblackbox
_Almost_ totally unrelated:

<http://www.rogersconnection.com/>

just wanted to strain your wallet a little further =P (and your mind, of
course)

------
MikeCapone
I actually laughed out loud. Well done, sir.

~~~
caffeine
I did as well. Savory.

------
tokenadult
I first heard of George Hart in connection with Zometools, a fine educational
toy for current or future hackers.

<http://www.zometool.com/>

~~~
mleonhard
Thanks for pointing out those toys. I just ordered a set for my nieces and
nephew. :)

[http://www.amazon.com/Zometool-
ZS005-1-Creator/dp/B00001W0DS...](http://www.amazon.com/Zometool-
ZS005-1-Creator/dp/B00001W0DS/)

------
enobrev
The doughnut version [http://newyork.seriouseats.com/2009/12/even-cooler-the-
mobiu...](http://newyork.seriouseats.com/2009/12/even-cooler-the-mobius-
doughnut.html)

------
Luyt
Yummm, looks deliciously. Are bagels an american thing? I can't remember
seeing them in Europe.

~~~
andrewcooke
are you joking? they are a european jewish thing (from poland, according to
wikipedia).

they only seem to be commercially popular in the usa/canada/uk, but you should
be able to find them in any jewish deli/bakery in mainland europe.

~~~
mseebach
Well, origin and source of popularity are two different things. While most
yeast-free methods of baking can be traced to Jewish roots, the bagel in it's
current, cream-cheese dressed form was made popular (and for most intents
"invented") in the US, in much the same way as the minced beef introduced to
Hamburg in the 19th century by Russian sailors bears little similarity to the
food that made McDonalds successful.

~~~
eru
Not to mention the Doner Kebap you get in Germany vs the Turkish original.

------
mcotton
If only I could order my bagle like this at a coffee shop.

~~~
roundsquare
New business idea? Call it "Mobius" and serve all your coffee and beverages
out of klein bottles (with holes)? Find ways to Mobius-ify all the food...

------
wisdomtalks
Just Coooooooooooooool man

------
leif
shout out to mglukhovsky and bkudria

You guys should have taken his sculpture class.

